
Tips to be more productive with Kubernetes - pj3677
https://www.learncloudnative.com/blog/2019-08-06-5_tips_to_be_more_proudctive_with_kubernetes/
======
nazarewk
> 5\. Quickly open Grafana/Jaeger/Kiali (or anything else)

With recent kubectl/kubernetes you can port-forward the services directly
without specifying pods like:

kubectl -n istio-system port-forward svc/kiali 20001:20001

~~~
pj3677
Thanks, you're completely right, I have updated the article.

There is one more way to do it assuming you are using Istio and have istioctl
(Istio) installed: `istioctl dashboard grafana`.

